# Is there a Hack for SA Series 2? (Not PROM hack) -- 2009



## JustLookingForTV (Mar 10, 2009)

I recently stumbled upon a Stand Alone Series 2 Tivo. I have been reading some threads on multiple forums about how to hack the Series 2 Tivos. I have a TCD540 model based one. 
I know that these need a PROM mod in order for it to be considered hacked. But does it work like a vcr then?
So my main question is that is there any way I chould hack my tivo with out the PROM mod?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Series 2 cannot be used without a subscription.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

PROM hack or not, you still need a subscription to record.

The PROM hack simply lets you run a hacked kernel, which allows you to make OS/ file system modifications, none of which enable subscription features without subscription (or at least that we can talk about here, as that would be theft of services).


----------



## JustLookingForTV (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks guys for the information.


----------



## ath0mps0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Just to be clear:
Regardless of what TiVo or any other company may want, using hardware you own for whatever purpose you want is an individual's unalienable right under US Law and Constitution. Also, using media (software, music and video) to which one has a legal right to access in ANY way the individual chooses within their personal domain (home, car, etc.) for non-commercial use is fair use under the Law (DMCA) and by legal precedent from the US supreme court - this has NEVER been overturned.

Therefore, the ONLY thing that in fact is "Theft of Service" is accessing updates (guide, software, etc.) without a valid TiVo subscription - just like stealing satellite TV. Any other use or change is NOT "Theft of Service". Using the software included with the device is NOT theft, as it was sold with the device. The terms of use only apply during a subscription and end user license "agreements" have never been upheld as valid contracts in personal home use and fair use environments.

TiVo's position as a "Hardware and Services" company makes no difference in this case. However, when people don't subscribe it does hurt their bottom line. Just like the cell phone companies - they subsidize the hardware with the service. Subscriptions are required for TiVo to be profitable. However, TiVo only requires a single year contract with an inital subscription - but unlike the cell companies - they refuse to "unlock" the device for standalone use after the subsidy has been paid by the client.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Please keep your discussion to one thread.

Bottom line, TiVo's recording features are considered by board rules as a subscription feature, and forbid enabling subscription features without said subscription.


----------



## Zexston (Nov 6, 2009)

I have the same model.

I got the new UVerse DVR and that takes care everything but streaming video from the my PCs. Mostly need it for my two year olds favorite movies.

Is there something I can do to this unit to enable media extender functions?

I don't care about recording shows or guide info at all.

Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You subscribe to get those features. Simple as that. Read the thread to find out why that is the only answer.


----------

